# great desert scorpion substrate



## theteacher (Mar 12, 2008)

I found this lizard substrate at my local reptile store. It is a red clay-like substance that comes in 10lb bags. It doesn't cost any more than regular sand substrate. You mix 3 cups of water with it and make a thick gritty mud. Then you put it in the container and shape the landscape. You can make burrows, hills, place decorative plants and rocks however you desire. Once you let it dry, it stays its' shape and holds the decorations. Also, your desert species can burrow and dig around a bit and it holds perfect. I like it because it is more like the packed sand the scorpions live in when they are in their wild environment. Anyone else use this, I like it more than soft sand.


----------



## Cyris69 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup, ZooMed Excavator Sand. They sell it at my Petco. I gave it a try when it was on sale for $10 per 10LB bag. I used it for my desert hairy tank works perfect. I mixed it with 70% play sand then the 30% was the 10lbs of the ZooMed. They are burrowing like crazy its awesome.

You can get bentonite sooo much cheaper though. I think you can use less as well to achieve the same results.


----------



## mkieff (Mar 12, 2008)

I also bought the stuff a few days ago for my Desert Hairy.   It is pretty cool stuff, I used some PVC to create a few starter holes and removed them when it dried.


----------



## quiz (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll have to give buy a bag and give it a try .  I'm only using playsand and some flat stones.  My desert species would dig under the stone and stay in that same spot for weeks .  Plus, cleaning makes it easy for me since I only have to flip the stone \/


----------



## keqwow (Mar 15, 2008)

I was looking at that stuff...its a bit on the pricey side.  I can't seem to find bentonite anywhere though so I may have to pony up and try it.  The only thing I don't like is that they only offer it in that red clay color and I was shooting for more of a yellow sand landscape.  I was thinking of mixing a small portion of it with the yellow play sand I have to see how that works out but stability wise and color wise.  May look good, or it could look horrible as well.


----------



## Cyris69 (Mar 15, 2008)

Search eBay for bentonite, very cheap for large quantities.


----------



## Duc de Blangis (Mar 19, 2008)

Which bentonite on ebay would you suggest? There's a bunch of different varieties.


----------



## Cyris69 (Mar 19, 2008)

Link me in a PM and I'll take a look. The mineral is the same so just look at the LBS, then ask a uber pro and see what they think then we both learn something


----------



## signinsimple (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi All,

If one uses bentonite in their desert set up, should they use sodium bentonite or calicium bentonite (or does it not matter)?  It is not obvious reading about both types which one is appropriate.  Also, what should the ratio be for sand/bentonite?


----------



## Duc de Blangis (Oct 18, 2008)

can anyone recommend what ratio of bentonite to sand to use


----------



## signinsimple (Oct 19, 2008)

signinsimple said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If one uses bentonite in their desert set up, should they use sodium bentonite or calicium bentonite (or does it not matter)?  It is not obvious reading about both types which one is appropriate.  Also, what should the ratio be for sand/bentonite?


Hey yeah, no one ever answered my question (in quotes above)in these regards either   Any help?


----------



## skinheaddave (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know about this Ca/Na business.  I got a 50lb bag from a ceramics warehouse many, many years ago and despite using it for other things, giving some away to people etc., I still have a giant quanitity left.  I know at least one guy who uses clumping cat litter in his mixes (because guess what it is made of).

As to ratio, just a dab will do you.  I've seen 20:1 suggested somewhere but I find that if you just get your sand moist and then mix it, adding a bit of bentonite at a time until you start to get a slight stick, that seems to work best.  Wear a mask when you mix it.  That stuff is apparently nasty if it gets in your lungs.

Anyhow, since moving to a place with a lot of clay in the soil a few years ago, I haven't used a bit of it.  I simply dig a bit out of my backyard and mix it with a few other substrates I have found to work.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------

